# Follicle Question



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Peter

I am currently going through my ivf with my sister who is being a donor for me. We both went for our down reg scan which was fine. The lady who was doing my scan thought that I was the donor and told me that I had a few follicles ready to be stimulated. As I have been a poor responder only 5 follicles in my previous ivf treatments, I was surprised that I had a few follicles already without any stimulation. If I had been using my own eggs this treatment would that be a sign that I possibly would have responded better.

Thanks for your time

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nickf2001 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am currently going through my ivf with my sister who is being a donor for me. We both went for our down reg scan which was fine. The lady who was doing my scan thought that I was the donor and told me that I had a few follicles ready to be stimulated. As I have been a poor responder only 5 follicles in my previous ivf treatments, I was surprised that I had a few follicles already without any stimulation. If I had been using my own eggs this treatment would that be a sign that I possibly would have responded better.
> 
> ...


The scan person sounds pretty confused here. You need to ask your physician what the scanner meant.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

